# I think I may just do that



## stayawhile

... stay awhile, that is!

Seeking some adult talk, and searching brought me here. Happy to help here where I can, but would also like to ask some questions of my own. A married man of just a little over 20 years, started at a young age (barely over 20). Traditional social media? I got away from it a few years ago, so I stumbled upon this group!

Several years ago, I went through a process of self re-discovery. Call it a mid-life challenge? Perhaps not enough to be a full-blown crisis. I asked myself some questions I hadn't seriously considered. What is it that I really want in life? What are my needs? What about my relationships?

Hoping to hear some opinions from outside of my own circle. People who can call me out if I'm not thinking about things the right way, or can help me see from a different perspective. Our life experiences can enrich each other. I'm happy to share the parts I know and can help with.


----------



## jlg07

Hi Stayawhile, I just saw this post. Start a thread with stuff you want to talk about (pick the right forum to help you get more views) and you should get folks chiming in...


----------

